# Overstone House, Market Harborough - June 2014



## Goldie87 (Jun 11, 2014)

Can't find much out about this one, a large and very dated house in its own extensive grounds with tennis courts and swimming pool. It has offices over the garages which strangely appear to have once been occupied by a travel company. The site is due to be cleared soon for the construction of 50 houses. Visited with jacquesj.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 11, 2014)

That looks pretty good
Thanks for posting up


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jun 12, 2014)

Superb house. Interesting staircase in picture 3. Is that the attic?


----------



## just looking (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing... guess you didn't get tempted to go for a swim


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks alright this


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 12, 2014)

Very interesting.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 12, 2014)

I want to live there!
great find!


----------



## trainman (Jun 12, 2014)

really great pictures ! but I don,t think I would go for a swim!


----------



## krela (Jun 12, 2014)

Aaaah looks like another classic example of "new money can't buy taste".


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 12, 2014)

krela said:


> Aaaah looks like another classic example of "new money can't buy taste".



How true - the demolition and planning saga makes iterating reading also.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow, thats fantastic! Not seen this before! Was a different 'Overstone' than I was expecting too! 
Brilliant set of photos too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pmpps (Jun 16, 2014)

Great pics, you gotta go again, we need more pics please....like it lots


----------

